# Preppy bracelets



## R0ME0 (Feb 10, 2010)

Would any of you gents wear these bracelets? www.kieljamespatrick.com

I would in a casual setting. I like this one right here:

Here's even an article featuring pictures of the founder of this company showing men how they are supposed to wear his bracelets.

https://www.prepidemic.com/archives/brace-yourself-how-to-wear-bracelets-like-a-man/


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

Not my style, personally. When I'm feeling like a little wrist adornment, I opt for a smart ribbon band on my old Timex.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

For bracelets, they look cool. But I'd never, ever wear one. The fact that I'd never wear them is also completely aside from this: These seem to me some sort of Abercrombie version of prep. bleh


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

He's all over the place these days, but they're just not for me.

Brian


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Cannot say that I am all that much into personal adornment. So, on this one, I must report...no sale!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Even my Army dog tags bothered me.

I tried wearing a ring on my right hand but just couldn't do it.

Silly rabbit, 

Braceletes are for chicks!!


----------



## RomeoDandy (Apr 1, 2007)

How about this https://www.nantucketknotworks.com/info_files/family.html#rope in Nantucket Red. It is a GTH accoutrement.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

I'd wear it, but I am a woman.  I do think the colors are very good.

I prefer the plain rope bracelets with casual clothes, but I see the appeal here -- the color/fun of a tie when you can't wear a tie (at the beach).


----------



## ada8356 (Dec 14, 2007)

The only time I really think a bracelet (and necklace for that matter) are appropriate is if they carry some kind of personal connection/value... ie gift from a loved one, worn in memory, etc.... Otherwise, it just seems like an unneeded extra.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

RomeoDandy said:


> How about this https://www.nantucketknotworks.com/info_files/family.html#rope in Nantucket Red. It is a GTH accoutrement.


Others may disagree, but GTH only properly applies to pants.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Braceletes are for chicks!!


Agreed and the things posted are trendy nonsense in any case. They'll be gone in a year or so; why would any serious man want to wear trendy nonsense? Don't be a victim.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> Others may disagree, but GTH only properly applies to pants.


Exactly - the whole GTH thing is overused. But, y'all should see my GTH keychain.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

The Rambler said:


> Others may disagree, but GTH only properly applies to pants.


I disagree only slightly. I showed up at Deans Council here at the university yesterday with black/red/gray argyle socks and they were commented on by several. I said they were my "go to hell socks". Doesn't hurt that I've already announced my retirement date later this year.
Cheers, Tom


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

fishertw said:


> I disagree only slightly. I showed up at Deans Council here at the university yesterday with black/red/gray argyle socks and they were commented on by several. I said they were my "go to hell socks". Doesn't hurt that I've already announced my retirement date later this year.
> Cheers, Tom


Tom Wolfe was the first to use the term and he used it in conjunction with describing men of a certain type wearing blue blazers with outragreous colored/patterned trousers.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Epaminondas said:


> Tom Wolfe was the first to use the term and he used it in conjunction with describing men of a certain type wearing blue blazers with outragreous colored/patterned trousers.


 I think that, while predominantly seen in pants, GTH can also refer to ties (emblematics), blazers/sportcoats (patch madras, for example) and even OCBDs ( from the SALE forum) while still being trad.

Regarding the bracelets, I've seen them in lots of blogs and, most recently, on the wrists of Tommy Hilfiger's wannabe Royal Tenenbaums family ad campaign. I wouldn't wear one but I wouldn't mind if my wife did.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

hardline_42 said:


> I think that, while predominantly seen in pants, GTH can also refer to ties (emblematics), blazers/sportcoats (patch madras, for example) and even OCBDs ( from the SALE forum) while still being trad.


Yeah, well, I'm not going to get pedantic about this other than to say - I think the person who coins a term should get deference to its usage and, as used, Wolfe was clear it applied only to trousers. On this issue, I'll concur with the OPH: there is no such thing as a GTH shirt. Your usage may vary (but it will be wrong ).


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Epaminondas said:


> . Your usage may vary (but it will be wrong ).


lol: may steal that one.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

R0ME0 said:


> ...showing men how they are supposed to wear his bracelets.


Men do not wear bracelets.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I would buy one, but I am saving up for a tattoo of an eagle sitting on a skull that I plan to have done across my entire chest.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

For roughly the same price as that tattoo (assuming you'll be going to a first rate tattoo artist), you could get a dentist to apply a faux-diamond chip to one of your teeth. A much classier, and frankly more timeless look, IMHO. (Not to be confused with grillz, which I know a few traditionalists still think are a bit much.)







-- 
Michael


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

R0ME0 said:


> Here's even an article featuring pictures of the founder of this company showing men how they are supposed to wear his bracelets.
> 
> https://www.prepidemic.com/archives/brace-yourself-how-to-wear-bracelets-like-a-man/


Did you read this stuff? It's terrible - at least he conceded that it is a "fashion" item, which goes to my earlier statement that it's trendy nonsense and has nothing to do with traditional style.

There are some real howlers in this guy's article.

Here's a nicer non sequitur:

"If you are one of those men who is saying, "I only dress to serve purpose or function," then you are also a man who does not wear a tie, silk scarf, pocket square, suit vests, lapel badges, cuff links, cummerbunds, a college class ring, bow tie or crazy iconic socks." I think socks, cufflinks, vests, etc. still have purpose.

Yes, I want to be a peacock:

"Like a Peacock's feathers, accessories are an enjoyable way to express one's individuality and confidence."

Now, we've suddenly gone from being a confident peacock to "discreetly" making fashion signals (also, love the passive "man of classic attire"):

"Wrist-wear is a great way to discreetly bring an added element of distinctiveness and enigmatic curiosity to a man of classic attire"

I think he may mean accentuate rather than accent, but in any case - a silly notion (but then, I have no "flare" so, I'm probably jealous):

"In combining my family Tartan along with silk English Repp stripes I can accent my flare"

The marketing, itself, is the best argument for why this is a silly bit of flare that a man should avoid wearing.

That said, if you're going to do it, do it while you're young (for all the claims of rebellion, individuality, and nonconformity, the young run in herds - even the rebels) and get it over with.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

The guy makes some cool looking belts, though!


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

hookem12387 said:


> The guy makes some cool looking belts, though!


Agree, I do like the belts.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I already have grillz. They are madras.



12345Michael54321 said:


> For roughly the same price as that tattoo (assuming you'll be going to a first rate tattoo artist), you could get a dentist to apply a faux-diamond chip to one of your teeth. A much classier, and frankly more timeless look, IMHO. (Not to be confused with grillz, which I know a few traditionalists still think are a bit much.)
> View attachment 2251
> 
> --
> Michael


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Epaminondas said:


> Yeah, well, I'm not going to get pedantic about this other than to say - I think the person who coins a term should get deference to its usage and, as used, Wolfe was clear it applied only to trousers. On this issue, I'll concur with the OPH: there is no such thing as a GTH shirt. Your usage may vary (but it will be wrong ).


 Well, if you're going to be pedantic (despite your claim otherwise), you'll notice that, in the passage you refer to, Wolfe used the term go-to-hell to describe the "air" and the "color" of the pants. He never refers to them as "go-to-hell pants" nor is it clear that the term applies ONLY to trousers. I think other items can have a similar "air" and "color" while simultaneously not being pants.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

One word, no.


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Even my Army dog tags bothered me.
> 
> I tried wearing a ring on my right hand but just couldn't do it.
> 
> ...


Gotta agree. The only accessories I believe a man should wear are a simple gold wedding band and watch. I'm not a french cuff guy, so no cuff-link jewelery for me either.

Remember Flusser's immortal words that your clothing, especially shirt, tie and jacket, should draw the viewer to your face. A bling watch, garish rings on your finger or a piece of wrist decoration should not be part of male attire, unless you want to look like a 10 year old kid:


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

hardline_42 said:


> Well, if you're going to be pedantic (despite your claim otherwise), you'll notice that, in the passage you refer to, Wolfe used the term go-to-hell to describe the "air" and the "color" of the pants. He never refers to them as "go-to-hell pants" nor is it clear that the term applies ONLY to trousers. I think other items can have a similar "air" and "color" while simultaneously not being pants.


Eh, I'll leave it for others to decide - it's pretty clear he's talking about trousers and they are distinguished from the conventional shoes, shirts, and ties being worn. I 'd suggest that shirts in some of the patterns he describes already have a name - they're called bowling shirts. Relevant quote:

_"The jackets were mostly navy blazers, and the ties were mostly striped ties or ties with little jacquard emblems on them, but the pants had a go-to-hell air: check and plaids of the loudest possible sort, madras plaids, yellow-on-orange windowpane checks, crazy-quilted plaids, giant houndstooth checks, or else they were a solid airmail red or taxi yellow or some other implausible go-to-hell color. They finished that off with loafers and white crew socks or no socks at all. The pants were their note of Haitian abandon...at the same time the jackets and ties showed they had not forgotten for a moment where the power came from."_

BTW, I didn't claim I wasn't being pedantic. I made a clear exception for what I then went on to write: "I'm not going to get pedantic about this *other than to say*...... "


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Epaminondas said:


> Eh, I'll leave it for others to decide - it's pretty clear he's talking about trousers and they are distinguished from the conventional shoes, shirts, and ties being worn. I 'd suggest that shirts in some of the patterns he describes already have a name - they're called bowling shirts. Relevant quote:
> 
> _"The jackets were mostly navy blazers, and the ties were mostly striped ties or ties with little jacquard emblems on them, but the pants had a go-to-hell air: check and plaids of the loudest possible sort, madras plaids, yellow-on-orange windowpane checks, crazy-quilted plaids, giant houndstooth checks, or else they were a solid airmail red or taxi yellow or some other implausible go-to-hell color. They finished that off with loafers and white crew socks or no socks at all. The pants were their note of Haitian abandon...at the same time the jackets and ties showed they had not forgotten for a moment where the power came from."_
> 
> BTW, I didn't claim I wasn't being pedantic. I made a clear exception for what I then went on to write: "I'm not going to get pedantic about this *other than to say*...... "


 You got me on that last part. You did indeed make the exception. 
It's ironic that, after all that, a quick inventory of my wardrobe reveals that I have no less than 6 pairs of GTH pants and no other items that I would put in the same category. Oh well.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

As Wolfe makes very clear, gth can only exist in the context of an otherwise bland, conventional, and socially appropriate outfit, such as a blue blazer and club tie at a garden party. The same pair of pants worn with a tee shirt is not gth, beause it fails to say "I am perfectly conversant with social norms and forms, and respect them, but look: I'm also a free spirit."


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

ada8356 said:


> The only time I really think a bracelet (and necklace for that matter) are appropriate is if they carry some kind of personal connection/value... ie gift from a loved one, worn in memory, etc.... Otherwise, it just seems like an unneeded extra.


That sounds about right.

I think the entire trend started as a spin-off of the knot bracelets sailors sometimes wear.

Some folks seem to like making bracelets out of parachute cord as well, although I don't know the significance... a military thing, I think.


----------



## RomeoDandy (Apr 1, 2007)

Tom Wolfe? I have Harry Truman in 1948 using the term https://books.google.com/books?id=D...&resnum=1&ved=0CBQQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

wow, great citation! Give em hell, Harry. Actually I recall him saying "I dont give em hell, I tell them the truth and they think it's hell."


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parachute_cord



katon said:


> That sounds about right.
> 
> I think the entire trend started as a spin-off of the knot bracelets sailors sometimes wear.
> 
> Some folks seem to like making bracelets out of parachute cord as well, although I don't know the significance... a military thing, I think.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

R0ME0 said:


> Would any of you gents wear these bracelets? www.kieljamespatrick.com
> 
> I would in a casual setting. I like this one right here:
> 
> ...


It's not my style to wear anything but a watch, and I don't even wear those anymore. But these are really inspired. A woman friend my age (mid-40s) has gone nuts for these, and wears them all the time now. She also has belts similar to KJP's, made by a funky old sailor dude in her neighborhood.


----------



## snakeroot (Aug 30, 2008)

32rollandrock said:


> I already have grillz. They are madras.


Doesn't the saliva make it bleed all over your teeth?


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

This seems to cross the line from "what is preppy" to "what people think is preppy." 

Prep may seem bizarre or unexplainable, but at its heart it is about usability - all the items "do something." I can see preppy girls wearing them (as Muffy, our favorite blogger has), but not men.

F.E. Castleberry's wear/promotion of them tends to make me view him as a cartoon. Of course, I'm sure some would lump me in with him in an unhealthy "OPH worshipping" way, but to me, announcing your latest acquisition and trend is most definitely not preppy.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

> Would any of you gents wear these bracelets?


Operative word here is "gents": bracelets are for women.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

RomeoDandy said:


> Tom Wolfe? I have Harry Truman in 1948 using the term https://books.google.com/books?id=D...&resnum=1&ved=0CBQQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false


Harry Truman using the phrase "go-to-hell pants" in 1948--that is the most-fun thing I've read on the Internet this week.

The next-most-fun thing is from the same letter: "Had a citation and a Belgian Cross for the Unknown Soldier of World War II presented to me by the [Belgian] Prince.... I don't know what do with it because the Unknown Soldier of World War II is still unknown."


----------



## KRMaley (Mar 28, 2010)

No thanks, too JCrew looking for me. I do see these everywhere now though.

KM


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I love the leach of madras in the morning. It tastes like...prep school.



snakeroot said:


> Doesn't the saliva make it bleed all over your teeth?


----------



## RomeoDandy (Apr 1, 2007)

Pink and Green said:


> Prep may seem bizarre or unexplainable, but at its heart it is about usability - all the items "do something." I can see preppy girls wearing them (as Muffy, our favorite blogger has), but not men.


I don't disagree with you but I am hard pressed to grasp how a preppy girl could find some use for them. 
They are simple adornments that serve to add a little color and identify the tribe of the wearer in very broad strokes. Beyond that they are inherently useless, much like ties or, fedoras in most settings (granted not all though).

I must say though that I am thoroughly scandalized by the many comments regarding the manliness of the thing. As I sit here in my Lavender Pantherella socks, rolling up the sleeves on my Pink Mercer ocbd, (with the flap pocket and locker loop of course) sipping my Hendricks G&T, (I adore the cucumber) with just a dash of Fee's Bitters , considering the merits of Murrays versus Bills reds, I have to wonder, Have you people read any of this forum before?


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

RomeoDandy said:


> I must say though that I am thoroughly scandalized by the many comments regarding the manliness of the thing. As I sit here in my Lavender Pantherella socks, rolling up the sleeves on my Pink Mercer ocbd, (with the flap pocket and locker loop of course) sipping my Hendricks G&T, (I adore the cucumber) with just a dash of Fee's Bitters , considering the merits of Murrays versus Bills reds, I have to wonder, Have you people read any of this forum before?


Yeah, and other than posts like this - most seem pretty normal. You seem easily "scandalized" - fortunately you may draw some comfort from a cucumber worthy of your adoration.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

Aw, c'mon. RomeoDandy's post was funny and self-mocking enough to deserve a better-natured response than that.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

RomeoDandy said:


> Tom Wolfe? I have Harry Truman in 1948 using the term https://books.google.com/books?id=D...&resnum=1&ved=0CBQQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false


 Great quote.

BTW, its perfectly clear that Tom Wolfe wasn't dubbing brightly colored preppy pants with the name go-to-hell. He used the term go-to-hell pants in "The Right Stuff", there referring to the (specifically pleated) car-mechanic looking pants that Gus Grissom and Gordo Cooper wore tooling around Cape Canavrel.


----------



## RomeoDandy (Apr 1, 2007)

Epaminondas said:


> Yeah, and other than posts like this - most seem pretty normal. You seem easily "scandalized" - fortunately you may draw some comfort from a cucumber worthy of your adoration.


"Mine's bigger" - Eric "Otter" Stratton


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

An old frayed halyard you knotted into a bracelet yourself: Trad.

Everything else: Abomination.

JB


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Eww! Would be better used as a collar for a Highland or Yorkshire terrier.


----------



## norton (Dec 18, 2008)

But I thought we were required to wear 15 pieces of flair?


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

You lost me at "bracelet."


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

RomeoDandy said:


> I must say though that I am thoroughly scandalized by the many comments regarding the manliness of the thing. As I sit here in my Lavender Pantherella socks, rolling up the sleeves on my Pink Mercer ocbd, (with the flap pocket and locker loop of course) sipping my Hendricks G&T, (I adore the cucumber) with just a dash of Fee's Bitters , considering the merits of Murrays versus Bills reds, I have to wonder, Have you people read any of this forum before?


The only thing you'd have to do now to thoroughly prove your manhood is to do some push-ups, LOL. Isn't what you describe the height of manly attire? I see your point, and thoroughly enjoyed it as well.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

sipping a g&t while wearing a pink Mercer and lavender socks is perfectly manly, but bracelets are for girls and high school romeos :biggrin2:


----------



## R0ME0 (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow! Just wow.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

norton said:


> But I thought we were required to wear 15 pieces of flair?


And use a stapler that matches your Nantucket Reds.

andy b.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Pink and Green said:


> This seems to cross the line from "what is preppy" to "what people think is preppy."


I saw a tie rack in the department store the other day with a sign that said "Preppy Ties"


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I saw a tie rack in the department store the other day with a sign that said "Preppy Ties"


Fortunately Chinese menswear stores haven't cottoned on to the word 'preppy' yet, most gear is anything but preppy. Although I believe the preppy look has some following in Japan, of all places.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

RomeoDandy said:


> How about this https://www.nantucketknotworks.com/info_files/family.html#rope in Nantucket Red. It is a GTH accoutrement.


A lot of the preppy guys in my high school (or was it middle school?) in the 1980s wore those rope bracelets. I generally didn't like those guys and thus am not a fan of those particular bracelets.

But I don't like any accessories on guys other than a wedding ring and a watch. Exceptions made, of course, for items of particular sentimental value.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

I just ordered one of KJP:s Repp bracelet. I intend to wear it (for example) with a club blazer, white shirt, club tie, red p square, chinos, old brown church's, just under my lambretta watch. 

Stylish or stupid, time will tell. Or maybe you guys will, right away 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a rope bracelet that I like to wear when it's warm, I'm wearing it right now. Got it at a local artisans place in Bar Harbor years ago, and at this point it's perfectly worn in. I'll try and get it in a WAYW picture soon. It comes with two personal rules, only in summer, and only with rolled sleeves.

I can't really get behind the KJP ones.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Pink and Green said:


> This seems to cross the line from "what is preppy" to "what people think is preppy."


Open your eyes. _Prep_ is not a closed shop. It can be added to.

_-P&P, prep since '58_


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I think this is one of those few threads that would have benefited if a poll had been added.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> Open your eyes. _Prep_ is not a closed shop. It can be added to.
> 
> _-P&P, prep since '58_


Prep, yes. Trad, no.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I would wear certain bracelets, yes, but not those -- not because they're untrad, unpreppy or whateverthehell. They just look ugly.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I've seen some men wearing bracelets and occasionally chains w/medallions about their necks and sometimes even multiple rings on their hands. I suppose there are a few out there who can pull it off but, it seems to me if the good lord had intended us to wear all that jewelry, He would have made us as women. IMHO, men should keep the jewelry to a minimum. As for me, there will be no "preppy bracelets." The only bracelet I wear is attached to my wristwatch and the only ring I wear regularly is a wedding band. LOL. No wonder today's women are so desperate to find real men!


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> A lot of the preppy guys in my high school (or was it middle school?) in the 1980s wore those rope bracelets. I generally didn't like those guys and thus am not a fan of those particular bracelets.
> 
> .


They were also not uncommon at the better yacht clubs of Block Island, Marblehead, Maine, or the Maritime provinces during regattas in the very late 70's to the mid 80's, but as I recall they were generally worn more by the 420 friendly, t-shirt wearing 'kid brother' crowd than the more serious polo shirt wearing 'eldest brother' clique. I do remember the former group appearing to have more fun, and there were certainly more of the fairer sex in that crowd. I thought the bracelets looked kinda cool but they did not suit my, um, more_ gentlemanly_ personality:rolleyes2:.

Blair


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

As others have said: no. Wouldn't be caught dead wearing one of these Patrick bracelets, or any other for that matter. It's a look for kids.


----------



## sclemmons (Mar 4, 2006)

Muffy likes them, but I think she means for her. Surely not for her vision of men. I might wear the belts but not the bracelet.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

I was given a belt/bracelet combo last year as a gift. Belt is okay, unsure what to do with the bracelet.

Resale somewhere...


----------



## Flip Richards (Mar 31, 2011)

I would think that bracelets of this sort are quite preppy. Weren't they common in the prep hey day?


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

I got mine. Works. I'm gonna give it a thumbs up. No rope on mine though. It's just a red/navy repp silk band. 

My sexuality seems intact. 

Also, I had no idea women where actually missing real men these days. Just grab any old boy who never posts on forums about his clothes 

I also feel that perhaps this KJP fellow has a fairly good grip on what is prep and what isn't. 

If you go through his site/blog, and check out his press, his stuff seems to have found a good viable market niche, squarely in prep. Sometimes evolution is good...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

is the one I got. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

The bracelets I wore in high school were closer to what you'd find on a surfer kid than urban-preppy-J. Crew look. Not the worst one you could have gotten though.



EastVillageTrad said:


> I was given a belt/bracelet combo last year as a gift. Belt is okay, unsure what to do with the bracelet.
> 
> Resale somewhere...


 Give it to a trendy cousin/niece/sister/whatever.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Wouldn't/don't wear them as I don't care for the look myself, and it's just one more #%[email protected]?% thing to catch on something

When I was in high school, 1963-68, big clunky gold or silver ID bracelets were a passing fad


----------



## Flip Richards (Mar 31, 2011)

Jovan said:


> The bracelets I wore in high school were closer to what you'd find on a surfer kid than urban-preppy-J. Crew look. Not the worst one you could have gotten though.


This has quite piqued my interest. Do you have any pictures? Be nice to examine the difference between surfer and urban-preppy-J. Crew.


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

No function other than adornment. Not trad. Not sure what makes them any worse than a necktie, but maybe the tie is grandfathered in.


----------



## HalfLegend (Aug 1, 2010)

KJP has been a big 'new prep' maker for quite some time now. Fred Castleberry at Unabashedlyprep.com has endorsed them for quite some time. The bracelets actually look rather cool and preppy.... but I still stand that you lose quite a bit of manliness when you pay $40+ for a bracelet made by someone you've never met...


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Larsd4 said:


> No function other than adornment. Not trad. Not sure what makes them any worse than a necktie, but maybe the tie is grandfathered in.


Along with the unused 3rd button on a 3/2 jacket.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Larsd4 said:


> No function other than adornment. Not trad. Not sure what makes them any worse than a necktie, but maybe the tie is grandfathered in.


 My guess is that the reason a necktie is acceptable to most here but so many are not sold on the bracelet is that most "decorative" elements of traditional men's clothing were functional at some point in history. The first necktie was probably a form of scarf, to keep the neck warm, and then moved into the 2nd biggest influence on men's clothing: military uniforms. Chances are, if it didn't come about for practical reasons or from military dress, it'll probably have a hard time making it into trad canon. I'm guessing that's why I haven't seen too many earrings worn in the WAYWT thread.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Good point. Even that which seems purely decorative probably had some function in the past. For example, these live grenades I wear strapped to my belt, I understand people actually threw them at each other in WWII.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Ugh. You don't wear deactivated grenades on your trench coat like every other guy? You're such an old fart!



Flip Richards said:


> This has quite piqued my interest. Do you have any pictures? Be nice to examine the difference between surfer and urban-preppy-J. Crew.


 No pictures. I've given my bracelets to friends and whatnot since then, but I still have a couple of surfer style necklaces that my mother made and one my father used to wear. More keepsakes than anything now, as they don't really work with my style anymore.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Like Trix, bracelets are for kids.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Jovan said:


> Ugh. You don't wear deactivated grenades on your trench coat like every other guy? You're such an old fart!
> 
> No pictures. I've given my bracelets to friends and whatnot since then, but I still have a couple of surfer style necklaces that my mother made and one my father used to wear. More keepsakes than anything now, as they don't really work with my style anymore.


LOL. What do you mean, deactivated(!)? As I recall from another forum member's past post, "the juice just wouldn't be worth the squeeze," in doing that.


----------



## Flip Richards (Mar 31, 2011)

Jovan said:


> You're such an old fart!


Aka fogey. Trad compliment!



> I still have a couple of surfer style necklaces that my mother made and one my father used to wear. More keepsakes than anything now, as they don't really work with my style anymore.


Sounds neat. Was your father a surfer?


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

.....


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Am I alone in sensing a seething current swirling here which may well lead to my favorite form of discourse, the old fashioned dust up?


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

.....


----------



## Flip Richards (Mar 31, 2011)

Peak and Pine said:


> Am I alone in sensing a seething current swirling here which may well lead to my favorite form of discourse, the old fashioned dust up?


Hope so. Debate at least. Or whatever. But if it's a duke out that Cardinals5 wants, he'll have to find somebody else to pounce on. I have been avoiding him since I signed up for this reason. He seems to have a problem with every opinion I espouse. He doesn't like how I dress to the point of calling me a troll - crazy. I've kept quiet until now but I think he needs to take a stiff look and gain some perspective. We're here to talk about / learn trad. Meanwhile he seems to have an aggressive problem with everything Trad, even making non-Trad suggestions to everyone I think to be funny. Seems odd, but I'm not going to go batty about it. I'm a lover not a fighter.

Cardinals5, Andy has provided us a good 'search' function at the top of the page. It also has 'Advanced Search' too. The AA forum archives are a gold mine of knowledge. Also Andy's book - and check the front page for lots of links to good clothing makers, many of them are Trad. I know Trad pretty well, if I say so myself. Which is why I finally signed up. Been a Trad for years. How about you, how long have you been Trad? And are you still into it or is it losing the magic for you?


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

over 3000 views and 87 posts on _this_ subject?


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

.....


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

The Rambler said:


> over 3000 views and 87 posts on _this_ subject?


Nay, no longer about bracelets. We're headed for the corral now. I smell _dust up._ I love dust ups, you know that.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL...just don't show up at the gunfight with an empty holster and remember, it's OK to kick the guy when he's down...that's why you knocked him down in the first place!


----------



## Flip Richards (Mar 31, 2011)

Cardinals5 said:


> I don't think I'm trad


This is the Trad forum. The main clothing forum is for everything non-trad!



> I'm not even sure was trad is [...] Is there a list of "rules"?


Now we're getting somewhere. Constructive talk. Glad to see you'd like to learn. Me too. As you are no stranger to the archives, you know that there are some times where there are a lot of trads on the forum, actively congregating together, participating, learning, growing as one ... some times not so many, or split up. All forums have this. As you say, there is confusion here lately: what is trad? What is not trad? Seems to be the right thing to talk about here. I'm ready for it, but I'd rather that an Honors Member start the thread. Make the recent contingent of non-trads here understand that it's serious.


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

Peak and Pine said:


> Am I alone in sensing a seething current swirling here which may well lead to my favorite form of discourse, the old fashioned dust up?


I think that should be an old "fashion" dust up... Oh, wait, Trad is "style," not "fashion". It will be an old style dust up.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Mr Flip, sir, may I recommend that, as a new member, you don't get hung up on that silly word "trad."


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

^^^
Rambler, from what I've seen so far, I think that is his whole purpose. Of course, he would 
_say_ he is just trying to learn and advance the purpose of the forum. Unfortunately, to the point of weirdness I think. Others seem to find him somewhat entertaining...in the way a hyper terrier is entertaining I suppose.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Not my cup of tea, my wrist adornment is either my mid 1960s Omega Seamaster Deville or my Helson Skindiver (mid 1960s Blancpain 50 Fathoms/Aqualung tribute).


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Flip Richards was a troll who has been dealt with.


----------

